# 있어 (have as in ownership) -> 있었어 (had) ?



## Jgon

Let's say I have a dog and now it's dead and I wanted to say "I had a dog."

Do I say 개를 있었어 ?


----------



## Kross

I'd say, "(예전에) 개/강아지를 키웠어(raised)." or "(집에) 개/강아지가 한 마리 있었어."


----------



## Jgon

Thanks a lot~


----------

